# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  اذا كنتي عروس تفضلي أو حتى غير تفضلو ...

## Malamh Cute

مســــــــــــــــــــــاااء وصبـــــــــــــــــــــــاااح الخيــــــــــــــــــر

أول شي بما انهـ اليوم الأخير ليي دخول المنتدى الى بعد الاختبارات وبماانه في عروسات 

أمورات عثل يجهزو لأعراسهم بعد محرم وصفر حبيت أنهم يستفيدو من الموضوع ونقلته 

ليكم ان شاء الله يعجبكم ومايكون مكرر وترى هو غير عن ايتها العروس  :rolleyes: 
نبتدي اولا لازم تختاري الكوافير والطقاقه او الملايه او الدي جي والمصوره الفوتوغرافيه والفيديو لان هذول لازم تحجزيهم من قبل وبالطبع الصاله الي هي أهم شي .. 
نبتدي بالكوافير ... اني ماعندي خبره واجد لكن من الي اشوفه ان اكثر العروسات يفضلو يروحوا عند رانيا ابو السعود ,, واشوف بعد ماسه في القطيف حليو بعد,, واللمسه في الدمام و ساس في الخبر<<حليوه تسريحاتهم هههه ,, ومن الكوافيرات الي بعد شفتهم زهرة البقال  المهم سيدتي الجميله في سيهات بس احسها تحط كيلو مكياج .. بس الناس اذواق واكيد حسب الطلب ...
وفيه وحده لبنانيه يجيبوها للعروس مره حليو تعديلها بس ما اعرفها  ولا اعرف رقمها ومن الكوافيرات بعد رزان في القطيف وسيهات ,, ضوء القمر ..
مركز الليدي سنتر ، خبيرة التجميل ازهار <يمدحو فيها ,شعاع , دار نجد,عصيده .
وغيرهم ...
لبنانيات منى وهدى


ممنووووع وضع ارقااااام هواتف    
الرجااااء الالتزااام بقوانين المنتدي 


الطقاقه اوالملايه او الديجي ,,

طبعا في مليون طقاقه وملايه وديجيات .. بس اكيد تحبي تختاري الافضل ..
من الطقاقات الي اعرفهم : ساره والعنود - بلابل الدمام - بني عساف - ام سلطان -وسمعت عن روتانا وفيه ناس من السنابس بدون موسيقى مررررررررررره حليوين (ام احمد حبيل الظاهر ) سميتهم بلابل السنابس من حلاتهم ...... وجميله وبخيته وغيرهم ,,
والملايات  اسفه ما اعرف بس كأني سمعت عن وحده اسمها اميره .......!!
ديجيات بعد ما اعرف بس يفرق ترى من ديجي لاخر يعني لازم تاخذي احسن واحد ,,

التصوير :
طبعا مثل ماقلت لكم ماعندي خبره عريقه بس اعرف الزين من الشين ,,

تصوير الفيديو صراحه امدح ام شادي لان تصويرها مره روعه 
وام قاسم بعد , استيديو الشيوخ ,
والفوتو ... ام شادي بعد وريناد وميراج وبنت القطيف وفي وحده في صفوى تصويرها الفوتو لايعلى عليه الي هي صاحبة استيديو وعد , مدام غالي ,

وبالنسبة للاستيديوات الفوريه الي يحضروا يصوروا المعازيم مثلا والاخوات اذا يبغو اعرف وجوه من صفوى ولو تبغوا الرقم برسله خاص  
وام شادي بعد ....

وبالنسبه للصاله :

بعض النصائح لإختيار الصالة المناسبة:
اختيار الصالة التي سيقام بها الحفل من أهم المسائل التي تهم العروسين وأهلهما. بداية من اسم الصالة و مستوى الخدمة و نهاية بموقع الصالة و سهولة الوصول إليها. في الأغلب يعتمد الكثير على السعر و التكلفة في اختيار الصالة المناسبة مقارنة في العوامل الأخرى المهمة، لتسهيل مهمة البحث عن المكان الأفضل لإقامة حفلة الزفاف ننصح بالآتي :

تحديد ميزانية للحفل حيث سيتم على أساسها الاختيار بين الصالات المختلفة و يجب أيضا تحديد عدد المدعوين نظرا لأن بعض الصالات قد لا تتسع للمدعوين.

بعد تحديد الميزانية يمكن الاستعانة بدليل الهاتف والإنترنت و بمعلومات من الأصدقاء والأقارب و عمل قائمة بالصالات و الفنادق بهدف الزيارة.

بعد تحديد القائمة يتم الاتصال بكل صالة و تحديد الأسعار و الخدمات الإضافية المتوفرة و من المعروف أن أغلب الصالات سيدعون بأن لديهم جميع الخدمات و هذا غير صحيح أحيانا لذا يجب التأكد من نوع الخدمة المتوفرة مباشرة مثل توفير الطعام و خدمات الضيافة. تختلف الأسعار أيضا حسب الأيام التي ستكون بها الحفلة فعادة تزيد الأسعار في أيام الأربعاء و الخميس.

بعد الحصول على المعلومات الأولية و تحديد المميزات والأسعار يمكن تصفية النتيجة إلى 3-4 مواقع يمكنك زيارتها لتحديد الصالة المفضلة و المناسبة لك ولميزانيتك.

من المهم أن تسألي عن طريقة التعامل مع الصالة و ما هي شروطهم لعدم حصول أي خلاف مستقبلا وأيضا التأكد من وجود مساحة كافية للكوشة إذا كنتي ترغبين في عمل كوشة كبيرة مثلا. مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار التجهيزات الموجودة بالصالة من إضاءة ثابتة و متحركة بالإضافة إلى الخلفيات في المنصة والتي قد تحتاجين إلى تغطيتها عند عمل الكوشة.

اسألي عن الطاولات وإمكانية تغيير ألوان المفارش وتأكدي من وجود كامل الخدمات بالصالة وذلك لتوفير الوقت و المجهود لاحقا.

احصلي على معلومات أكثر عن الأمور الأمنية كالبوابات ومخارج الطوارئ وإمكانية وجود مفتشات على البوابات في حالة عدم رغبتكي بإدخال الكاميرات مع الضيوف.


ما شاء الله تبارك الله الصالات ماليه البلد هالوقت ...
مثل :
صاله سيف في الخبر
صاله القصيبي بالخبر
صاله الاندلس بالدمام
صاله الحنابي بصفوى
صالات شهاب في القطيف
صالة المعيبد بالدمام 
صالة الشلال بصفوى 
صالة القلعه بصفوى 
وطبعا كل الفنادق تقريبا فيها صالات ,,,

وبعد فندق الظهران الدولي


صالة الملك عبد الله بالقطيف


قاعة تاج محل بصفوى

قاعة جمعية أم الحمام

قاعة المدن باقطيف

قاعة آل اسماعيل بالقطيف

قاعة الغانم بالخويلدية

قاعة الأميرات بالقطيف

وفيه صالات واجد في القطيف والعواميه وقراهم بس موحاضرين في مخي حاليا ..
والي عندها اي اضافه تحطها في الموضوع للمساعده 
طبعا هذا كله قبل الزواج تقريبا بثلاث شهور او اكثر ..........

الحين بعد ماتخلصي من كل هالامور لازم تفكري في الاشياء الثانيه ....
الفستان ومستلزماته - البطاقات - الباقه - الكوشه - العشاء - تزيين الطاولات - هدايا المعزومين - النشاطات الي بتسويها - استقبال المدعوين - الضيافه ..وغيرهم 

طبعا بعرضهم عرض عشوائي ..
وببدأ

ب بطاقات الدعوه :
بطاقات الدعوه من اهم شي للزواج واحيانا تعكس جو الزواج فلما نقرأ البطاقه نعرف وش بيكون في العرس مثلا في بعض الناس تربط البطاقه بالكوشه وتزيين الطاولات..
وطبعا البطاقه شي مهم لان احيانا مايكون عندنا فرصه نكلم المدعو فالبطاقه تغنينا عن هالشي وحلو يكون عليها أسم المدعو بطريقه حليوه  


يتبــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute

وهذي مجموعه بطاقات ان شاء الله تعجبكم :

















بعض الاشكال الغريبه والحليوه :














ومن المطابع الي اعرفها لتنفيذ بطاقات الافراح (تقريبا كل مكتبه صارت تسوي ) 
مثل مكتبة الصفار في القطيف
مكتب الكروان بصفوى 
مطبعه البيان وغيرها من المطابع

مركز كلاسيكيات الي يضم كل ماتحتاجه العروس من بطاقات وهدايا وكوش وغيره

ومحلات الورود بعد تسوي ,,,
اعتقد انتيك لتغليف الهدايا يسوي بعد ............
ودنيا المناسبات في صفوى .....

كلهم يسووا ,,,

وهذي بعض الامثله للكلام الي في البطاقه :

+.. عبارات وأشعار كروت الأفراح..+



دعوتكم وحضوركم هم أجمل حيـــــــــــاه 
فرحتي عامره والكون ينور في ضيــــــاه 
يا نهار العيد في حياتي مع صبحه ومساه 
أجمل آيات التهاني لكم مع الغــــــــــــرام؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛

الليلة ليلـــــــــــة زفتنــا ويا هلا بكل احبتنــــا
حضوركم بيننا يسعدنــا ويزيد من فرحتنـــــــا
ونشكر كل من يشاركنا ويلبي الليلة دعوتنـــا


؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛



اهلا هلا باللي يشاركنا الافراح 00 في ليلة يطرب لها الفن كله 

من ام المعرس تهدي لكم طيب فواح 00 وحضوركن طيب ولحد يمله



؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛


في ليله من ليالي الف ليله وليله 
في نفس الميعاد اقبلت كعادتها شهرزاد....
لتحكي لشهريار اجمل مالديها من حكايات وارق الكلمات......
بلغني ايها الملك السعيد ذو الراي الرشيد ان الشاطر فلان 
خطفت قلبه الموعود ست الحسن 
فذهب لوالديها الكريمان وقال لهما بكل امتنان:
قلبي يريد الإطمئنان...
وفي يد ابنتكم الامان..
فأعلن قبول الوالدين ليبدأ فرح العروسين 
وعلت الزغاريد المكان وتحدد في شهر ____ الزمان ____ يوم _____
ولو كنتم نسيتم الحكايه تعالوا شوفوا من البدايه في قاعه____
وتوتا توتا، نومه حلوه لكل ولد وبنوته...

^^



؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛



الداعيــــــان

حرم __________ و حرم ___________

اللي يكون زواجها في اليوم _________

عندما يكمل القمر ليلته الرابعة عشر من هذا الشهر (___) يسرنا تشريفكم لنا 
في قاعة(___) لنوقد الشموع وننثر الزهور وتدق الدفوف

احتفالا بزفاف ابنتنا _______

نأمل حضوركم ومشاركتكم فرحتنا شاكرين لكم تلبية دعوتنا
(الداعية) _________



؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛



في يوم الموافق ** / **/ * هـ عندما يضرب الليل اطنابه على خيمة الارض..
ويفتح السهر ابوابه...
نحتفل معا في قاعة _____ بمناسبة زفاف ابنتنا______________ 
وبتشريفكم تكتمل فرحتنا 
(الداعيه) _______________


؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛


ما إن تبدأ الشمس تجمع خيوطها معلنة الرحيل لجهة الغروب ...
ويسدل القمر ستار الليل ايذانا بدخول ليلة من يوم __________
يسرنا دعوتكم للحفل المقام على شرف ابنتنا_____________
وتكتمل سعادتنا بتلبيتكم دعوتنا... 
(الداعيه) ________________




طبعا لي عوده مع باقي المستلزمات ... وان شاء الله أكون نفعتكم

----------


## Malamh Cute

الفستان من الامور المهمة قبل كل شي ..... 
يعني لازم تختاري الموديل اول شي وتحاولي تسويه قبل العرس بفتره طوووويله

وأني بالنسبه لي كل ماكان الفستان ناعم كل ماكان أحلى وأحلى والناس اذواق ...
بعض المصممين :

فيه واحد اسمه احمد البدوي في السويكت دخلت محلة غريب عجيب وتصاميمه قمة في الغرابه وحليو بعد

وما كان غالي واجد ....

خياط الشرقية.. سمعت انه أسعاره مناسبة تصاميمه ناعمة ومرتبة..

خياط الإمبراطورة.. نفس المميزات الموجودة في خياط الشرقية

خياط ليدي شيك .. سمعت ان : تفصيل مرتب وأسعاره مناسبه

خياط العروسة.. سمعت :أسعاره رخيصة نوعاً ما..تفصيل مرتب ولكن يفضل إعطاءه موديل واضح..

فوزية النافع بس يقولوا غاليه وتطول ..
خياط زهرتي بالقطيف.. سمعت يقولوا حليو وشفت كم فستان عندهم بس ماكانو لعروسات 
خياط ديباج بالقطيف..


نصيحه بنات : ابتعدو عن الدفاشه  









مكملات الفستان الضروريه :
طبعا عروس لازم تكون لابسه طقم مجوهرات حلو ومرتب 
ومن المحلات الي اعرفها واحبها واجد : حسن النمر للمجوهرات - داماس -حبيب الكل -
وهذول عادي ما احبهم بس اعرفهم :
مجوهرات اريج - الغدير - غسان - ال معلم - الخلف - مرج - كل عيال النمر - فتيحي - وغيرهم الكثير .............!!

هذي بعض الامثله على الاطقم :




يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع  ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

أحيانا العروس ودها تصير في عرسها ملكه أو اميره ,,,
ومابيتحقق هالشي الا اذا لبست التاج 

بعض التيجان الجميله
وللمعلوميه : اي صائغ ذهب ممكن يسوي لش الموديل الي تختاريه














ولك الخيار عروسنا الغاليه في اختيار مايناسبك ماديا من ذهب او فضه او ماس 


وبالتوفيق ..................


الان جزء مهم جدا ... وهو حذاء العروس ...

ومن اعتقادي الشخصي انه لابد ان يكون مريحا فهذه ليلة العمر ....


طبعا بعض البنات ياخذو الجزمه ويودوها لمصمم الفستان ويسويها مره حليوه
وبعضهم يفضلوها ناعمه
الخيار لك  

يتبـــــــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

بعض موديلات الطرح 








^^
احسهم كلهم ماينفعوا عندنا  









[IMG]http://kh123.***********/widmakeup/t.jpg[/IMG]






ان شاء الله عجبوكم

يتبع ............

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرحبا ...

غفلت عن شي مهم جدا بالنسبة للعروس ,,, الي هو الحناء ,,,

طبعا كلنا نعرف ان الحنا شي تراثي قديم .. وتقريا كل العروسات يحبو يتحنوا ..والا ماتنعرف انها عروس ...

من المحنيات الي اعرفهم  

فيه وحده اسمها كريمة من البحرين حناها مررره حليو بس ما ادري عادي احط رقمها والا لا ... والي تبغاه تقول لي وبرسلة ليها على الخاص

وفيه بنات واجد من العواميه حناهم مره حليوووو ...
من الي اعرفهم :
نهلة 
وثنين خوات حناهم مره حليو بعد
واذا تبغو الارقام قولو لي وبرسلهم لمشرفه ترسلهم لكم على الخاص ....

ومن الحنايات وحده عريييقه عندنا في صفوى اتذكر حنت خواتي كلهم تقريبا بس لما جا بيعرس اخويي استغنوا عنها مسكينه ,,

بس حناها حليو ومرتب 
اسمها سرور ,,
وبعد لو تبغو الرقم ...................

وهذول بعض الحنايات في القطيف وقراها بعد :
ريم الطويل 
فاطمة زيمور
تهاني الشاب 

بعض النقوش :














يتبـــــــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

الــــــــــــــــــــكوشه 

كيف تختاري تصميم ومنفذ الكوشة تتمنى كل عروس أن تختار أجمل وأفضل كوشة يمكنها الحصول عليها و لكن عملية الاختيار أحيانا تكون صعبة مع كثرة التصاميم واختلاف الأذواق. من خبرتنا في مجال كوش الأفراح ننصح كل عروس بأن تعمل الآتي :

1- تجهيز قائمة بأسماء محلات الزهور التي لديها خدمة تنفيذ كوش الأفراح و يمكن الاستعانة بدليل الهاتف وسؤال الأصدقاء والأقارب عن المحلات التي تعاملوا معها في السابق. يجب التعامل مع المحلات المتخصصة فقط وذلك لضمان أفضل النتائج عند التنفيذ حيث نلاحظ أحيانا أن بعض المحلات غير المتخصصة في المجال تحاول إقناع العميل بإمكانية تنفيذ العمل و هي في الواقع تقوم بتنفيذ العمل عن طريق أحد محلات الزهور لذا يجب التعامل مع محلات الزهور مباشرة وإلغاء الوسيط إلا في حالة المحلات أو المؤسسات المتخصصة في تنظيم و تنسيق الحفلات. يفضل أن تكون القائمة بحدود عشرة محلات على الأقل. 

2- يجب تحديد الميزانية التي تنوي العروس إنفاقها على الكوشة قبل البدء في أي شيء. قد لا تعرف العروس إن كانت الميزانية مناسبة أم لا لعدم خبرتها بأسعار الكوش و لكن من المهم تحديد الميزانية و لو تقريبيا من البداية.

3- تقوم العروس بالاتصال بالمحلات التي بالقائمة و تحدد موعد مناسب للزيارة لمشاهدة الكتالوجات و الإطلاع على الأسعار. الزيارات المفاجئة للمحلات قد لا تكون في مصلحة العروس من ناحية عدم توفير الوقت والانتباه الكافي لها. 

4- تختلف محلات الزهور بإمكانياتها و تصاميم الكوش المتوفرة لديها و كذلك في أسعارها. يفضل أن تزور العروس كل المحلات قبل الاتفاق النهائي مع أي محل لأخذ فكرة كاملة ولمقارنة المحلات للحصول على أفضل النتائج.

5- عند اختيار تصميم الكوشة ينصح أن تكون الزهور هي العنصر الأساسي في التصميم. الكثير من التصاميم القديمة لكوش الأفراح تعتمد على مبدأ تزيين الصالة التي يقام بها الحفل و هذا جيد و لكن من عيوبه أن الصور الخاصة بالعروس لا تظهر بها الكوشة جيدا و قد تكون خلفية العروس خالية تماما من الزهور مما يفقد الكوشة هدفها الرئيسي و هو توفير خلفية جميلة و رومانسية للعروس.

6- يجب أن تتذكر العروس أن أهم ما في الحفل هي العروس نفسها و الكوشة يجب أن تصمم حولها و ليس العكس بمعنى أن الكوشة تضيف خلفية جميلة للعروس وليس للصالة. الإضافات مثل تزيين الدرج و المداخل تزيد من فخامة الحفل و تضفي جو من الضيافة والكرم لذا يفضل الاهتمام بها إن أمكن ولو بباقات صغيرة.

7- يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار موضوع هام جدا و هو سلامة العروس لذا يجب التأكد من أن المواد المستخدمة في تصميم الديكورات خفيفة الوزن وتثبت بطريقة جيدة يجب أيضا ترك مسافة كافية في الجزء الأمامي للمنصة لمرور العروس والضيوف بدون أن يعترض طريقهم أي من أجزاء الكوشة. و عند استعمال الشموع يجب أن تكون بعيدة عن الأقمشة و يجب استخدام شمعدانات منسابة لتفادي سقوط الشمع على المنصة. إذا كانت هناك أي توصيلات كهربائية لكشافات أو أجهزة بخار فيجب التأكد من توصيلها بشكل جيد و التأكد أيضا من إبعادها عن الأقمشة أو الموكيت.

8- يوجد عادة مشرفين أو مشرفات في صالة الحفل ويمكن الاستعانة بهم لتفقد هذه الأشياء قبل بدء الحفل أو يمكن أن توكل هذه المهمة لأحد أفراد العائلة و لا يجب إهمالها فتفقد هذه الأشياء يستغرق بضع دقائق ولكنه يمنع حدوث مشاكل قد تعطل الحفل لا سمح الله . 

9- عند الاتفاق على التفاصيل تأكدي من كتابة جميع التفاصيل في العقد أو الفاتورة مع كتابة الضمان إن وجد. راجعي الفاتورة قبل الدفع واحتفظي بنسخة من الفاتورة أو العقد ليوم الزفاف. 


بعض الصور لبعض الكوش:







 






ماشاء الله تبارك الله مافي محل ورد مايسوي كوشه يعني ما بتحتارو ..
بعض المحلات :
كلاسيكيات طبعا
دنيا المناسبات صفوى
نواعم ..
كادي في الدمام
سعد الدين 
دنيا الطبيعه في القطيف
جاردينيا في الخبر 
فلورينا في القطيف
البيت الاخضر في القطيف
الجصاص


طبعا وين ماتمشو بتشوفو محل مكتوب عليه تصميم كوش للزواج ههههه
يعني أكيد أكيد بتلاقو بس أهم شي الجوده ..
تذكرت بعد أصداف <<مجموعة بنات يسووا كوش واشياء ثانيه اذا تبغو الرقم ...


اكسسوارات الكوشة
بعد تحديد فكرة الكوشة و حجمها والألوان الداخلة في التصميم يبدأ البحث عن اكسسوارات مناسبة للطاولات و مدخل العروس و أيضا طاولات الطعام و استخدام نفس الألوان يعطى مزيد من التميز في الاكسسوارات و يدل على حسن الاختيار والتنظيم الدقيق. تصاميم الفازات والمفارش تكون مستوحاة من فكرة الكوشة لتكمل المنظر و تزيد من فخامة الحفل .

تزيين الطاولات:

طبعا نفس محلات الكوش تسوي هالاشياء ..
بعض الافكار:

----------


## Malamh Cute

دفتر الاوتوغراف او تهاني المدعوين وهذا صار شي مهم للعروس

وهذي بعض الافكار الجديدة والغريبة اللي للحين ماشفتها عندنا ومن البنات اللي تبي تغيير تقدر تستفيد من هالافكار





الفكرة الثانية نفس الشي بس على صحن 



هذه الفكرة حلوة 
وهي صندوق مثل صندوق البريد وتحطي جنبة كارتات صغيرة وظروف 
وكل احد يدخل يكتب لكم كلمة ويحطها بالصندوق 
وممكن انت تحتفظين بالكاتات بالصندوق او تطبقي فكرة حلوة وهو انه تجمعي الكروت هذه وتلصقيها في البوم مثل البوم الصور 



إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

وهذه دفاتر حلوة

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.


ان شاءلله تكون الافكار اعجبتكم يتبـــــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

الزهور من أهم الأشياء اللازم تواجدها في أي حفل زفاف، فهي ابتسامة حفل الزفاف فالورود تضفي جواً من الفرح والرومانسية للمكان وتعطي شعوراً بالراحة للعروسين.وكل الورود جميلة، ولكن لا بد من تنسيق أشكالها وألوانها .فهي المرآة العاكسة لشخصية ولنفسية العروس تحاكي لون ثوبك وألوان الحفلة .

فالزهور بالإضافة إلى كونها مهمة في يد العروس ممكن أن تكون كذلك كنوع من الديكور حول مكان جلوس العروسين أو في مدخل قاعة الاحتفال، كما أن الاحتفالات التي تقام حول أحواض السباحة ممكن استغلالها لتزيينها بألوان وأنواع مختلفة من الزهور لتعطي رونقاً ولمسة جميلة. والأفضل إيلاء هذه المهمة إلى خبير في تزين الأزهار يثق بعمله وبمقدرته.

يجب العمل على توقيع اتفاقية " الورود" مع المنسق بعد تحديد تاريخ الزفاف والاطلاع على صور ترتيبات للأزهار الخاصة بالمنسق الذي يقع الاختيار عليه . 

أما أنواع الزهـور فهـي كثيـرة والألـوان المطلوبة عديدة فهناك الورد الجوري الأحمر (Red Rose) الذي يعبر عن مـدى حبك لشريكك ، الجاردينيا (Gardenia) الذي يعبـر عـن الفـرح ، الأوركيـدا (Orchid) الذي يعبـر عـن الجمـال ، الزنبـق الأبيـض (White Lily) الذي يعبر عـن النقاء، والقرنفـل(Carnation) الذي يعبر عن التميز ، والبنفسج الأزرق (Blue Violet) الذي يعبر عـن الاستمرارية، وزنبـق الـوادي (Lily of the Valley) الذي يعبـر عن السعـادة، و التيوليب (Tulip) الذي يعبر عن العاشق المثالي … 

لكن يبقى عليك أن تختار المكان الذي يزودك بباقات مدهشة بذوق رفيع وسعر جيد، ولا تنسى أن العروس هي التي يمكن أن تكون الآمر الناهي في هذا الموضوع. 


مسكات العروس :









[IMG]http://img151.**************/img151/3405/2mh3ua2.jpg[/IMG]








والمحلات طبعا محلات الورود الي ذكرت بعضهم قبل ..
يعني مره وحده بتروحي محل واحد بتسوي الكوشه والطاولات والباقة

----------


## Malamh Cute

هذي عجبتي 









هذي شكلها صناعية بس حليوة












يتبـــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

العشاء :
العشا طبعا مثل ما كلنا نعرف انه أهم شي في حفل الزواج ,, يعني شي أساسي لايمكن الاستغناء عنه ,,
بعض الناس تفضل ان يكون العشاء على طريقه وجبات 
مثل هالشكل :


وطبعا تتغير المكونات : ممكن تكون ورق عنب - بطاطس - شي رئيسي - معجنات ,, على حسب الحاله الماديه او اشياء ثانية ..
والناس الثانيه تحب تقدم الاكلات الشعبيه الي متعودين عليها الناس من زمان مثل المندي وغيره .. يعني بإختصار الولائم الدسمه الي تتقدم مع لبن وبرتقال وموز  




وبعض الناس تحب تقدم بوفيهات..في بعض الاحيان تكون الصاله نفسها تقدم أكل (تقريبا كل الفنادق )يعني أسألو قبل .... والا اذا كنتوا تفضلو من برى فالخيار راجع لكم

طبعا البوفيه لازم يكون متنوع 
يضم حلى 

ومقبلات واطباق رئيسيه ومشروبات ,..


بعض الافكار لتقديم بعض الاطباق :







كـــــــــــــل المطاعم تقريبا تسوي هال3 انواع ...

من بعض المطاعم :
القصر الاخضر <صفوى 
فيروزي <صفوى
المنتزه <القطيف
صدف < القطيف 
التنور<القطيف
كانتون يسوي بعد ...
يمكن جندولا والسنبوك ودراين يسووا بعد << بس بيطلع غالي واجد اعتقد

كل المطاعم الي في الحياه تسوي !!!!!!!!!!!

اعرف مطعم متخصص في الاكلات نمبر 2 يعني الشعبيه 
اسمه الوفاء في رحيمة أكله حلو

----------


## Malamh Cute

الكيكة

بعض اشكال الكيك ....





























شفت أشكال كيك مررررره رهيبين بس خساره مايناسبو الموضوع 


وهذا للتوزيع :
لو بغيتي توزعي بدل الشكولاته او معاه 








بعض محلات الكيك:
سعد الدين
كادي
بيت الكيك
جوري
مودكا
سميراميس
لازورد
وغيرهم وااااااااااجد


المهم هذا موقع سعد الدين الي ممكن يوفر لك : كوش - تزيين طاولات - كيك وغيره 


وفيه أشكال وكل شي

----------


## Malamh Cute

بعض هدايا المعزومين :
بعض الناس تحب تعطي ضيوفها شي يظل تذكار ,, مثل هالاشكال
واغلب المحلات الحين تسوي هالشي ...
فيه ناس تحب تقدم شموع - شوكلاته -عطور - وغيره ..

شوفوا هالافكار :


























وطبعا مثل ما قلت لكم ان اغلب المحلات تسوي هالاشياء ..
وخصوصا محلات الحلويات 
مثل :
سعد الدين 
باتشي
شوكولاين 
كادي 

وغيرهم واااااااااااااااااااجد

يتبــــــــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

غاليــــــاتي العرايـــــــس اليوم كتبت لكــم قوائم واحتياجات العروس وهذا المفروض يكون اول صفحة بالموضوع بس ياللا ماعليه....وأتمنى اني اكون وفقت في اختيار الموضوع ومانسيــت شي .. 

وانشالله الفائده تعم على الكــــــل ... 



أولا نــــــــبدأ بالحجـــوزات المطلوبـهـ:


حجز القاعـــه
حجز المكياج والشعر (للعرس والحنا والصباحيه والهديــهـ) 
حجـز الكوشه والاضاءه
حجزالتوزيعات
حجز التصوير واختيار البوم العرس
اختيار بطاقات الدعوه
حجـز الفـرقه





ثانيــا قائمة مشتريات العروس : 



الفساتيــــــن :

1-فستان الزواج ( تفصيل - ايجار- جاهز )
2-فستان الصباحيه
3- فستان او فستانين زياده على حسب انتي ويش تبغي. 





الجلابيات :

1-طبعا تختلف الوحده عند بيت زوجها بتسكن تحتاج كميات من الجلابيات اكثــر .. يعني من 5 الى 10 جلابيات لاتكثروووا ......وفيه بنات مايحبوا الجلابيات فلاتتعبوا نفسكم 
2- جلابية الحنــا أو فستانها ( طبعا شعبي) 




قمصان النوم :

كل عروووس لاتكثر عن 15 قميص نووم لانها بتمل منهم وبعد الزواج بتشتري ... طبعا يتنوعوا بين الطويل والقصير والمفتوح والشفاف والرئيـــــــيسي الي حق اول ليله يكون طويل ومستر ( مايمنع يكووون دانتيل وشفاف طبعا ) ولون العرايس المعتاد للون ليلة العرس هو السكري ودرجات البيج وشفت منهم حق ليلة العرس في نعومي على 2000 ريال الا خمسه هههههههه.. 




البجامات : 

تنوعوا بين بجامات الحرير والشورتات والبجامات القطنيه ( بتحتاجوها ايام الدوره ) وبعد لاتكثرووا يعني 10 كفايه .. وطبعا مايحتاج اوصي عالسليبرز عشان نكمل الطقم >> حركات...والارواب 




الملابس الداخليـــــه:
من15 الى20 طقم





ملابس البيت : 

طبعا ملابس البيت وتتنوع بين برمودات وتنانير قصيره وحركات دلع .. اخذوا الاشياء العمليه الدلوعه (شرايكم بالتعبير) عشان تنفعكــم 





ملابس السبورات :

جنزات ... وتيشيرتات ... قمصان كشخه وعمليه ... حزامات ... وماالى ذلك




البــدل والتنانير :

تحتاجي من 4 الى 6 بدل كشخه لانج من عقب العرس بتجيييييش زيارات كثيره وبتحتاجيها .... 




العطورات والكريمــات : 

بتااخذي لش كذا كولكشن عطور مع كريماتهم + عطور عربيه (دهن عود ومخلطات وبخور) + عطور فرنسيه+ مسك المنطقه الحساسه  




الشنــــــط (الحقائب) : 

العرووس تحتاج الشنط كثيــر فلازم تكون حريصه انها تنوع وتاخذ ( شنطه او ثنتين عمليات لشهر العسل + شنط سهره بالالوان المهمه مثل الاسود الذهبي الفضي + شنط ماركــات راقيــه ) ....حتى لو اخذتي رخيصة وحليوة ماحد بيدري عن الورقة اللا مكتوب فيها اسم الماركة 
شنط لتجهيزاتك (طقم) + شنطة مكياج + شنطة للمجوهرات 






المكيـــاج : 
(جزء المكياج منقـول للامانــــــــه) الانواع وماركاتها عشان ماتحتاري من وين تاخذي وويش اللي بيناسبش ..

كريم أساس للسهرات ( ديور).
- كريم أساس للاستعمال اليومي ( ذا بودي شوب).
- أساس استوديو فيكس من (ماك)
- بودرة مضغوطة من (كانيبو ).
- بودرة مضغوطة للاستعمال اليومي ( ماكس فاكتور).
- لووز باودر ( من شانيل).
- مثبت مكياج ( جيفنشي).
- كريم ترطيب قبل المكياج ( هذا للحين ما اخترته ومدري شو احسن نوع).
- اللمعة دايموند باودر من ( ميك أب فور ايفير)
-الكونسيلر تاتش أوف لايت من (ايف سان لوران ).
- و الكونسيلر المتنوع الباليت الكامل من ( ميك آب فور ايفير).
- قلم الكحل الأسود من لانكوم و ماك.
- ماسكرا من استي لودر.
- و ماسكرا هيبنوس من لانكوم.
- الآي لاينر آرت لاينر من ( لانكوم)
- الشدو:
بيق مينت من ماك للسهرات بآخذ ألوان معينة .
- مجموعة شدو منوعة بين المات و اللمعة و الكريمي من ماك و بن ناي و نوبا 
- علبة الشدو الكاملة من مكياجي للاستعمال اليومي و الخفيف .
البلاشر :
نوبا و ماك.
- الأرواج و الجلوسات:
- ماك و نوبا و ميك اب فور ايفير و جيفنشي.
-فرش المكياج و قطع اسفنج :
بودي شوب و ريد إيرث وماك . ومستحضر منظف للفرش من ماك.
مثبت الشدو:
من ماك رهيييييييب و يخلي اللون يثبت و ما ينثر على الوجه.
- رموش :
ماك.






الذهب والمجوهــرات :

نصيحه لكل عرووسه لاتكثري من المجوهرات لان راح تجيك هدايا كثيره ... يعني تاخذي طقمين او 3 .. (طبعا لوانتي من محبين الذهب ممكن تاخذين اكثـر) .. والباقي نوعي بين كم خاتم وأساور لليد .. والشبكه ليوم العرس (طبعا مب شرط) ....




الســاعات : 

ساعة ليلة العــرس ... وساعتين وحده عمليــه لشهرالعسل ووحده كشخه للزيارات وغيرها .. (( لوكان عندش ساعات من قبل العرس فماله داعي تكثريـن) 




الأحذيــه : 

تاخذي على ألوان الفساتين الي شريتيها + أحذيه بألوان أساسيه أسود-أبيض-بيج-فضي- + أحذيه عمليه لشهرالعـسل + أكيـــد حذاء ليلة العرسـ مع انش حتى لو مشيتي حافيه ماحد بيطالع في رجولش يوم ليلة العرس 




الأدوات والمستلزمات الثانويه : 

مجفف شعر (سشوار) + مكينة للحف + عدةأظافـر+ عدة خياطة+ حلاوه –شيره سويت (بكل اللغات ) + ملقط شعر + اكسسوارات الشعر + مكواة بخار 




الاهتمــام والعنـــايه:

حمامات مغربيه + عنايه بالجسم + رياضه + حل مشاكل البشره عند دكتور جلدي + حمامات زيت وبرامج عنايه بالشعــر + بادي كير ومانيكير +عنايه بالاسنان





مقتطفـــــــــات ( لاتنسي ) :

*إعداد قائمة المعازيم من وقت عشان ماتتعبي او تنسي احد ويزعل منش.
*تأكيد حجوزاتش قبل العرس بفتـــــره
*تشاورين الناس القريبين منش في الخطوات الي تسوينها لان النصايح مفيده
*لوحجزتي شي (مكياج – شعر- حنا – كوشه ) وانتي مقتنعه وعاجبـنش ... لااااتخلي احد يحيرك الي حجزتيه خلش عليه
*حجز المكياج لاتحجزي لمرفقات واجد وياش عشان تاخذي راحتش ومايكون ضغط عالكوافيرة وبعدين ماتطلعي بالشكل المطلوب 
*خلي لش مبلغ بسيط من المهر ينفع لبعد العرس هذا اذا كان مهرش يكفي اصلا.
* لاتنسين الهدايا لخطيبش بين كل فتره وفتره (تقرب القلوب) >> طبعا عشان هو يجيب بعد هههه ههههههه
* قراء سورة البقره كامله يوم العرس او اي شي من القران للحفظ من العين.
* لبس الفستان والحذاء قبل العرس والتمرن على المشيه ويفضل مايكوون ثقيل عشان ماتتعبي. 
* تبتعدي عن السهر عشان وجهش يكون منور يوم العرس
* اكثار شرب الماء واكل الفواكه والاشياءا لمفيده (للبشره ) 
* لاتتوتريـــــــ ... ترى يقولون أيام التجهيز من أحلى الايـــام حتى لوكانت تعب 
* يفضل انش تجهزي من بداية الخطوبة عشان مايجي وقت العرس الا انتي مرتاحة ومايصير عليش اي ضغط يؤثر عليش في ليلة العرس.






أتمنــــــى أكون مانسيت شـــــــي ولو نسيت ياريت تذكــروني او اي وحد تتذكر شي تضيفه للموضوع ويتبــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

المشاكل الجمالية التي تقلق العروس


كل واحدة منا تعاني من عيوب جمالية معينة، لكننا نتغاضى عنها او نتعلم التكيف معها. وعندما نشعر ان لدينا مناسبة مهمة نسرع في البحث عن حلول فعالة لها. فكيف اذا كانت هذه المناسبة هي اهم حدث في حياتنا.
كيف أجد كريم الاساس المثالي؟

مهما كان لون بشرتك، فإن مستحضر الاساس "كوستوم بلند" Custon Blend من "برسكريبتيفز" Prescripptives يتحد معه بمثابة بشرة ثانية لك ويغطي العيوب بامتياز للحصول على النتيجة نفسها يمكنك ايضا استخدام "كولور ادابت" Colour Adapt، من "ماكس فاكتور" Max Factor. اذا كنت تبحثين عن خافي عيوب مثالي. نقترح عليك "ماجيك كونسيلر" Magic Concealer من "هيلينا روبنشتاين" Helena Rubinstein الذي يغطي السواد حول العينين، وينسجم كليا مع الوان البشرات المختلفة فيعطي نتيجة طبيعية جدا، وحجمه يناسب اصغر حقيبة يد ما يجعله مثاليا ليوم الزفاف.

ماذا افعل اذا ظهرت بثرة محرجة على وجهي بشكل مفاجئ في اليوم المحدد للزفاف؟
ان انتشار البثور المفاجئ على سطح البشرة هو علامة واضحة للتوتر الذي مررت به خلال فترة التحضيرات للزفاف. لهذا السبب، ننصحك بتحضير حمام دافئ مساء كل يوم خلال الشهر الاخير الذي يسبق موعد الزفاف، وبممارسة "اليوغا" Yoga لمدة 20 دقيقة خلال الفترة نفسها، واذا عانيت من ظهور اي شائبة على سطح بشرتك على الرغم من الخطة الاحتياطية.. استخدمي "سبشيال كليرينج بوستر" Special Clearing Booster من "درمالوجيكا" Dermalogica الذي يحتوي على %5 من "بنزويل البيروكسيد" Benzoyl Peroxide، وتأكدي من انه لن يسبب لك التحسس عبر تجربته عند رسغ اليدين مسبقا. كذلك يمكنك زيارة طبيب الجلد لحقنك بمادة مطهرة يدوم تأثيرها بين 12 و 24 ساعة.
همسة: اذا كانت بشرتك معرضة باستمرار لظهور الشوائب المحرجة نقترح عليك اقتناء مستحضر "ايسيما كريم كامغريا انتي بلميش كيير" Issima Creme Camphrea Anti - Blemish Care من "جيرلان" Guerlain، وهو عبارة عن كريم قابض لا مثيل له في الوقاية من الشوائب، اذ يعمل على تجفيف البثور واخفائها. ويهدئ التهيجات الجلدية. ولازالة اي اثر تخلفه البثور وراءها كالبقع السمراء مثلا، استخدمي "بريسيجين تارجتد دارك سبوب كوركتور" Precision Targeted Spot Corrector من "شانيل" Chanel.
كيف امنح بشرتي النضارة والحيوية؟
ابدأي باستخدام صابونة منظفة ومقشرة للبشرة مثل "اكسفولييايتينخ كريم بار" Exfoliating Creme Bar من "دوف" Dove او غسول مقشر مثل "اكسفولييايتينج كريم ووش" Exfoliating Cream Wash من "بوبي براون" Bobbi Brown الذي يحتوي على الصبار Aloe Vera والجوجوبا Jojoba لتنظيف البشرة بعمق ونعومة مع المحافظة على رطوبتها وليونتها، واتبعيها بالسائل المنعش والمنقي "كلاريفاينج لوشين" Clarifying Lotion من "كلينيك" Clinique المتوفر في ثلاث صبغات تناسب كافة انواع البشرة. ولا تنسي استخدام باعث الاشراق "بيوتي فلاش بالم" Beauty Flash Balm من "كلارنس" Clarins الذي يشرق معالم البشرة، ويحافظ على تألق الماكياج لساعات طويلة، ومن مزاياه ايضا انه يستخدم كأساس للماكياج، ويمكن وضع طبقة كثيفة منه كقناع على كامل الوجه بعيدا عن محيط العينين لترطيب البشرة واضفاء الالق عليها.
ما هو المستحضر الذي يجب ان استخدمه لتخفيف مظهر التجاعيد الصغيرة التي تقلقني؟
قبل موعد الزفاف بشهرين تقريبا، واظبي على استخدام مصل مركز بالعوامل المغذية والمرممة لتجاعيد البشرة، مثل "اولترا كوركشين سيروم رستروكتورينج ليفت كومبلكس" Ultra Correction Serum Restructuring Lift Complex من "شانيل" Chanel الذي يعد علاجا مكثفا وفعالا لشد بشرة الوجه والعنق ومرمما فائق القدرة للتجاعيد. فهو غني جدا ببروتين اللوز الحلو والبوليمر المصنع لشد البشرة. كذلك جربي "ايسيميا سكرت ديفين سكين برفكتينج سيروم انتي ايجينج" Issima Secret Divin Skin Perfecting Serum Anti - Ageing من "جيرلان" Guerlain لاجل بشرة ملساء ناعمة. وحماية تدوم مطولا. اذا كنت تبحثين عن حل فوري جربي ايضا القناع الملمس للتجاعيد بخمس دقائق فقط "كابتور ار ليس سموث اواي رينكل تريتمانت" Capture R - Lissw Smooth Away Wrinkle Treatment من "كريستيان ديور" Christian Dior وللحصول على ماكياج خال من التجاعيد نقترح عليك "ايسيما برشيوس لايت" Issima Precious Light لتمويه وتمليس محيط العينين من "جيرلان" Guerlain و"سكين تونيك فاوندايشين" Skin Tonic Foundation من "جيفنشي" Givenchy اذا كنت في حاجة الى كريم مقاوم للتجاعيد ننصحك باستخدام "فيوتشر برفكت انتي رينكل راديانس كريم إس بي إف 15" Future Perfect Anti - Wrinkle Radiance Cream SPF15 من "ايستيه لودر" Estee Lauder ولمحيط عينيك "ربير وير انتنسيف اي كريم" Repair Wear Intensive Eye Cream من "كلينيك" Clinique

كيف اجعل شفتي تبدوان اكبر حجما من دون جراحة او معاملة تجميلية؟
للحصول على شفتين مكتنزتين استخدمي مستحضر "ليب بلامب" Lip Plump من "بنفيت" Benefit او جربي "كولاجينست ليب زوم" Collagenist Lip Zoom من "هيلينا روبنشتاين" Helena Rubinstein. ومن الناحية التجميلية ننصحك باستخدام قلم لتخطيط الشفاه بلون بيجي فاتح، مثل "دفينورا ليب بنسيل اين كيوبدون نمبر 55" Divinora Lip Pencil in Cupidon No.55 من "جيرلان" Guerlain ورسم الفم مباشرة خارج حدود الشفتين. بعدها استخدمي ملمع شفاه بلون وردي باهت، مثل "ليب جلوس اين باف نمبر 4" Lip Gloss in Buff No.4 من "بوبي براون" Boobi Brown او وردي ذهبي، مثل "ديفينورا كيس كيس جلوس اين روز تنتايشين نمبر 65" Divinora Kiss Kiss Gloss In Rose Tentation No.65 من "جيرلان" Guerlain.
بشرتي لم تعد تحتمل اي نوع من الكريمات. ماذا افعل؟
بكل بساطة امتنعي عن استخدام كل انواع الكريمات التي كنت تستخدمينها، خصوصا اذا كانت تحتوي على مادة كحولية او روائح عطرية، واستعيني بالكريمات المهدئة، مثل "اكسبشيونالي سوثينج كريم فور ابست سكين" Exceptionally Soothing Cream For Upset Skin بعد غسل البشرة بواسطة "اكستريملي جينتل كلينزينج كريم" Extremely gentle Cleansing Cream كلاهما من "كلينيك" Clinique. واذا كانت بشرتك مجهدة وحساسة في آن استخدمي لها "ايسيما اس او اس كريم فور ويك اند اند تايرد سكينز" Issima SOS Cream for Weakend and Tired Skins العناية المكمل له "ايسيما اس او اس سيروم فور سنسيتيف اند ايتولرانت سكين" Issima SOS Serum for Sensitive and Intolerant Skin من "جيرلان" Guerlain.
همسة: من وقت الى وقت استخدمي الرذاذ المنعش والمهدئ والمرطب للبشرة "بوتانيكال فلورال سبراي ميست" Botanical Floral Spray Mist من "سيسلي" Sisley.
كيف احافظ على اشراقة عيني وامنع ظهور التعب والاحمرار حولهما؟ 
في الاسبوع الاخير الذي يسبق موعد الزفاف، ننصحك بالنوم لمدة ثماني ساعات يوميا، لكن عليك النوم في الساعة 9 او 10 كحد اقصى لأن الخلود الى الفراش في منتصف الليل لن يؤمن لجسمك الراحة التي يحتاجها، وسينعكس ذلك سلبا على مظهر عينيك ووجهك في شكل عام. جربي الحمام الدافئ. املأي المغطس بالزيوت الاساسية المريحة او استخدمي سائل الحمام "فلوت اواي سليب اينسبايرينج باث ميلك" Float Away Sleep - Inspiring Bath Milk، ثم رطبي كامل جسمك بواسطة "كالم تو يور سنسز لافندر اند فانيللا بودي سوفل" Calm to your Senses Lavender and Vanilla Body Souffle الذي يساعدك على الاسترخاء، كلاهما من "اوريجينز" Origins. للعناية بمحيط عينيك استخدمي القناع الذي يأتي على شكل لصقات "بريسيجين اي باتش توتال" Precision Eye Patch Total من "شانيل" Chanel، ثم وزعي كريم العناية "اي رفايف بيوتي فلاش" Eye Revive Beauty Flash من "كلارنس" Clarins الذي يزيل مظهر التعب ويضيء محيط العينين في لحظات معدودة او "اول اباوت ايز" All About Eyes الذي يملس التجاعيد ويزيل الاحتقان والسواد حول العينين من "كلينيك" Clinique. من الناحية التجميلية ننصحك باستخدام خافي العيوب "راديانت توتش" Radiant Touch من "ايف سان لوران" Yves Saint Laurent، واذا كان السواد مستفحلا نقترح عليك "كريمي كونسيلر كيت" Creamy Concealer Kit من "بوبي براون" Bobbi Brown. وفي اليوم المقرر للزفاف استخدمي "اوربان هيلينج اندر اي كومبرس اند لوشين كيت" Urban Healing Under Eye Compress & Lotion Kit من "فارماسيا" Farmacia مع قطرة خاصة لازالة الاحمرار من العين (توجد مجموعة واسعة منها لدى صيدليات بوتس لندن) From Boots - London. ولا تنسي تخطيط جذور الرموش السفلى بقلم تكحيل فاتح يساعد على اضاءة النظرة، مثل "ديسان دو ريجارد هوت تونو" Dessin du Regard Haute Tenue من "ايف سان لوران" Yves Saint laurent.
لقد انتزعت وبر حاجبي بواسطة الشمع ما جعلهما رقيقين جدا. موعد زفافي بعد اسبوع ولا اعرف ماذا افعل؟
دعي خبيرة التجميل تصححهما بالوشم المؤقت الذي ينفذ بالحناء او املأي الفراغات واعيدي رسم الحاجب باستخدام "ديو برفكتور سورسيلز برو اكسبرت" Duo Perfecteur Sourcils Brow Expert من "لانكوم" Lancome او "بودر أ سيلز" Pouder A Cils من "شانيل" Chanel.
رموشي قصيرة جدا، هل يوجد ماسكارا مقاومة للماء ومطولة للرموش في آن؟
قبل كل شيء ننصحك بالاستعانة بالرموش المستعارة، خصوصا اذا كانت رموشك قصيرة بقدر ما تصفينها. واذا كنت عاطفية وسخية الدمع استعيني بالماسكارا المكثفة والمطولة والمقاومة للماء، مثل "دوبل اكستنشين ووتر بروف ماسكارا" Double Extension Waterproof Mascara من "لوريال" L'Oreal او "امبليسيلز ووتربروف بانوراميك فوليوم ماسكارا" Amplicils Waterproof Panoramic Volume Mascara من "لانكوم"
Lancome، لكن في المساء احرصي على إزالتها بواسطة مزيل لماكياج العينين مخصص للماكياج المقاوم للماء، نقترح عليك: "بريسيجين بيفايز اي ميك اب رموفر" Precision Biphase Eye Make- Up Remover من "شانيل" Chanel، أو "انستانت اي ميك اب ريموفر" Instant Eye Make- Up Remover من "ايف سان لوران" Yves Saint Laurent.


خبيرة التجميل والعناية بالبشرة ليلى عبيد، تقترح الخطوات التالية:
1 اقصدي طبيب جلد قبل موعد الزفاف بشهر على الأقل لتقشير البشرة بمستحضر خاص قوامه حمض الجليكوليك Glycolic Acid، وحمض الريتينول، والفيتامين "سي" C. هذا التقشير يساعد على تفتيح لون البشرة بدرجات محدودة، لكن مذهلة.
2 بعد استشارة طبيب الجلد، اعتمدي المستحضرات المبيضة للبشرة والتزمي باستخدام المجموعة كلها لكي تحصلي على نتائج جيدة. نقترح عليك مجموعة "ايسيما برفكت وايت اكس" Issima Perfect White EX من "جيرلان" Guerlain، التي تضم اوسع تشكيلة لتبييض البشرة. ولمدة اسبوع استخدمي يومياً القناع المبيض للبشرة "كلارتيه اكسترم اولترا وايتنينج ماسك" Clarte Extreme Ultra - Whitening Masque من "ايف سان لوران" Yves Saint Laurent، لإزالة الشوائب وإشراق البشرة.3 للحصول على ماكياج مضيء، امزجي القليل من الأساس المضيء مثل "بريسيجين اينستانت ديكلا راديانس فلاش فلويد" Precision Instant D'Eclat Radiance Flash Fluid من "شانيل" Chanel، مع كريم اساس فاتح اللون مثل "اويل فري ايفن فينيش فاوندايشين اس بي اف 15 إين وورم ايفوري نمبر 1" Oil Free Even Finish Foundation SPF15 in Warm Ivory No.1 من "بوبي براون" Bobbi Brown، ثم وزعي البودرة المبيضة "بريسيجين اينتسيف وايتينينج باودر" Precision Intensive Whitening Powder من "شانيل" Chanel.
4 حضري وصفة منزلية طبيعية مبيضة للبشرة: خذي وعاء نظيفاً وجافاً، ضعي فيه القليل من النشاء والخميرة، وبعض الحليب، ونقطة من زيت الزيتون، وملعقة صغيرة من اللبن Yoghurt، ونقطة ليمون حامض، امزجي الكل حتى تحصلي على عجينة متماسكة، وضعيها على وجهك لمدة 20 دقيقة. استعيني بهذا القناع مرة في الأسبوع ولمدة شهر، ولا تنسي استخدامه في الليلة التي تسبق يوم الزفاف.

أعاني من جفاف وتقشب يديّ بشكل مزعج، احتاج إلى كريم يدين مفيد وإلى مستحضر مقو للأظافر، بماذا تنصحونني؟

لتنعيم وحماية وترطيب اليدين ومعالجة الأظافر في آن، نقترح عليك "هاند اند نايل تريتمانت كريم" Hand and Nail Treatment Cream من "كلارنس" Clarins، أو "بوتانيكال هاند كريم" Botanical Hand Cream من "سيسلي" Sisley، الذي يغذي بشرة اليدين ويحافظ على نعومتها وشبابها. إذا كانت اظافرك هشة وسريعة التكسر ونموها بطيئا تناولي المكملات الغذائية "برفكتيل سكين، هيير اند نايلز" Perfectil Skin. Hair and Nails من مختبرات "فيتابيوتيكس" Vitabiotics. واستخدمي مقوي الأظافر "نايل جروث ميراكل" Nail Growth Miracle من "سالي هانسن" Sally Hansen، أو "كريم ابريكوت فورتيفاينج كريم فور نايلز" Cream Abricot Fortifying Cream for Nails من "كريستيان ديور" Christian Dior.
ما هي أفضل مجموعة للعناية بالقدمين؟

مجموعة "دكتور شول" Dr Scholl، لأنها متخصصة في كل مشكلات القدمين، وتوفير علاجات مفيدة ومريحة. جربي منها بودرة القدمين "كريم باودر" Cream Powder، لتعطير وانعاش وإراحة القدمين". "انريشد سكين فود" Enriched Skin Food، لتغذية وترطيب وتليين القدمين". "جنتيل فوت سكراب" Gentle Foot Scrub، الذي يزيل الخلايا الميتة وينعم سطح الجلد. "اكسبرس كوندويشونينج فوت سبراي" Express Conditioning Foot Spray، الذي يريح القدمين الثقيلتين وينعشهما ويحميهما.


أعاني من التعرق الشديد وأريد مزيلا للرائحة يدوم تأثيره لساعات، ماذا تقترحون؟

نقترح عليك استخدام "انتي برسبيرانت ديودورانت" Anti Perspirant Deadorant من "دوف" Dove، أو "ديو سبراي انتي برسبيرانت امالجين" Deo Spray Antiperspirant Emulsion من "لويس وايدمر" Louis Widmer، لفاعليتهما القصوى ضد التعرق وهما خاليان من الكحول ولا يثيران الحساسية.

لديّ بعض الكيلوجرامات الزائدة مصحوبة بانتفاخ في البطن، أتمنى التخلص منها قبل موعد الزفاف. كما أعاني من السيلولايت، ووجود بعض التشققات الجلدية، ماذا افعل؟اتّبعي نظام حمية مدروساً لدى اختصاصية تغذية أو حاولي حرق 500 وحدة حرارية يومياً، وذلك بالابتعاد كلياً عن المأكولات الدسمة والمقالي على أنواعها، والسكاكر والحلويات. اعتمدي على الخضر والفاكهة الطازجة ومارسي يومياً رياضة المشي السريع لمدة ساعة من الوقت. كذلك واظبي على استخدام الكريمات المخفة التي تحسن ملمس وشكل الجسم. نقترح عليك:
"سليم شايب انتي سيلولايت فيزيبرل كونتورينج سيروم" Slim Shape Anti Cellulite Visible Contouring Serum من "ايستيه لودر" Estee Lauder كريم منحف ومقاوم للسيلولايت.
"نو كومبلكس بودي كونتورينج اند فيرمينج كريم فوربوتوكس اند تايز" No Complex Body Contouring and Firning Cream for Buttocks and Thighs من "جيفنشي" Givenchy لتنحيف وشد المؤخرة والوركين.
"بودي ليفت كونتور كونترول" Body Lift Contour Control من "كلارنس" Clarins، لتنحيف وصقل الجسم المترهل.
لتجنب انتفاخات البطن ابتعدي عن تناول: المشروبات الغازية، العلكة، الخبز الأبيض، الملفوف، الحبوب (فول، فاصولياء، حمص.. الخ)، مشتقات الحليب، والخضر النيئة (فضلي المطبوخة على البخار). ولا تتناولي الفاكهة بعد وجبات الطعام مباشرة. في المقابل، اشربي مغلي الشاي الاخضر، ومارسي التمارين الخاصة بالبطن. ولا تنسي استخدام الكريمات المنحفة المخصصة لهذه المنطقة بالذات، مثل "نوكومبلكس سكالبتينج اند فيرمينج لوشين فور ذا سوماك اند ويست" No Complex Sculpting and Firming Lotion for The Stomach and Waist من "جيفنشي" Givenchy.
للقضاء على التشققات الجلدية استخدمي "سترتش مارك كوركتور" Streetch Mark Corrector من "لوريال" L'Oreal، ولا تنسي اهمية الكريمات المرطبة المخصصة للجسم، مثل "ووتر ثيرابي ويبد بودي كريم" Water Therapy Whipped Body Cream من "كلينيك" Clinique.
همسة: لتفعيل الكريمات المنحفة والمرطبة قومي باستخدام مقشر للجسم مثل "اينكردبل سبرادابل سكراب جينجر بودي شموتر" Incredible Spreaddable Scrub Ginger Body Smoother من "اوريجينز" Origins، للتخلص من الشوائب والخلايا الميتة التي تخنق المسامات الجلدية.
من المفيد ايضا زيارة مركز التجميل لإجراء تدليك تنحفي طبي مثل "الاندرمولوجي" Endermology والتصريف الليمفاوي Lymphatic Drainage.

ما هي افضل العطور الرومانسية التي تناسب العروس؟
هناك مجموعة واسعة منها، لكن عليك اختيار ما ينسجم مع شخصيتك ورائحة افرازاتك الخاصة، نقترح عليك:
"لوف اين باريس" Love in Paris من "نينا ريتشي" Nina Ricci، غني بروائح الأزهار والبرغموت وخشب الصندل والمسك.
"لانستانت دو جيرلان" L'instant de Guerlain، عطر جذاب من خلاصة الليمون والعسل والمنغولية والعنبر من "جيرلان" Guerlain.
"ميراكل سو ماجيك" Miracle So Magic من "لانكوم" Lancome، عطر نضر غني بروائح الأزهار والمسك.
"تو وان تو" 2 1 2 ***y من "كارولينا هيريرا" Carolina Herrera، عطر حامضي غني بالفلفل الوردي والبرغموت والجردينيا وخشب الصندل.
"فيري ايريزيستبل" Very Irresistible من "جيفنشي" Givenchy، باقة من الورود وخلاصة اليانسون ونجيل الهند.
"بيوند بارادايز" Beyond Paraise، مجموعة من الأزهار النادرة التي لا تقاوم برائحته الذكية والآسرة من "استيه لودر" Estee Lauder.

ويتبــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute

بعض الافكار للمكياج والتسريحات 


















[IMG]http://dana2.***********/salondanielmakeup1.jpg[/IMG]















يتبـــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

ممر العروس  
طبعا نفس المحل الي بيسوي الكوشه والطاولات بيسوي الممر ... شوفي هالاقتراحات
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


وبعض اشكال الباقات :

----------


## Malamh Cute

نبدأ بعرض حركات الزفات اللي هي الاستعراضات اللي تصير قبل حضور العروس

نظرا لأن الكثير من الفتيات يردن التميز في زفافهن حبيت اعرض لكم كم شغلة من العرضات المتعددة اللي تميز كل عرس عن غيره





الزفة الرومانية

وهي مجموعة من البنات وعددهم يكون 16 بنت يقفون صفين ويمشون خلف بعضهم البعض ويكونون لابسين لباس رومانى ويقفون قبل الكوشة ثم تدخل العروس براحتها

وكانها ملكة من الف ليلة وليلة 



الزفة الفرعونية

وتكون نفس طريقة دخول البنات السابقة ويكون عددهم 16 اواكثر على راحتك ويلبسوا لباس فرعوني ويقوموا بحركات بيدينهم يعنى كانهم قادمين من الفراعنة 
وبعدين المفاجأة يدخل هرم ذهبى كبير ويدفعوه بنتين ويقفونه بوسط صالة الفرح قبل مكان البنات ال16بشوية ويأتو بدخان ااابيض ويرشونة بالة الدخان عرفتوها اللى وبعدين يفتحوا الهرم وتطلع العروس وسط الدخان الابيض وكانها حووورية طالعة من الف ليلة وليلة 

الزفة الخليجية

وهى عبارة عن بنات صغار وتقريبا عددهم كان 8 ويقفوا في صفين و كلا ثنتين لابسين لبس دولة خليجية مثلا اللى لابسين لبس دولة الكويت لابسين ثوب وبرقع واللى لابسين لبس دولة الامارات لابسين الدراعة التقليدية الاماراتية وبرقعهم 

اللى يكون صغير عرفتوه صح يابنات والبنتين اللى لابسين لبس دولة عمان كانو لابسين لبس الدراعة مع الذهب العمانية

مع المكياج العمانيى المعروف والبنات اللى باجى لابسين لبس دولة بحرين ثوب البحرينى المعرف والذهب البحرينى 

وطبعا كلهم منقشين حنا على ايدينهم وووحاطين مكياج خفيف والزفة هى ان كل2 من البنات يدخلون 

ويوقفون صفين وووتطفأ انوار الصالة ويشغل صوت العصافير ويلقى شعر بالصوت ويصف فيه جمال العروس

وتدخل العروس على القاء الشاعر للقصيدة اللى يكون يمدح 

فيها اهلها وجمالها 






زفة الثلج 

تكون الممر مغطى بالقطن الابيض لتعطى انطباع كانها ثلج وتكون على اليمين واليسار من اشجار صغيرة كالتي 

يستخدمها الغرب في رأس السنة الميلادية

التى تعلق عليها اضواء صغيرة وتكون بين الممرات مثل مجسمات كرات ثلج عملاقة ومجسمات بالقرب من الكوشة على شكل رجل الثلج ويكون جميع الكراسى بلون الابيض وتكون الطاولات المعازيم عليها مجسمات اشجار وعليها اضاءة بسيطة 
تغني عن الشمعة لتعطى جو ان القاعة كلها موجود بجو الثلج وتكون العروس خارج القاعة وتغلق ابواب قاعة الاحتفال وتشغل دقات ساعة ممكن تسجيلها 

دن دن دن وبعدين تفتح ابواب القاعة وتدخل العروس داخل عربة ملكية على شكل عربة مسحوبة بحصان تكون العروس لابسة فستانها الابيض الجميل ويكون قبعة العروس حمراءمزينة بقلوب لونها ابيض واحمر

اضاءة على راس العروس وتكون العروس مكياجها بالاحمر يكون رهييب ومسكة العروس ورود 

حمراء ووبيضاء وبينها قلوب تشبه الاضاءة وتوصل العروس بالعربة اللى قبل الكوش بشوى وبعدين تنزل من العربة وتذهب الى الكوشه وكانها ملكة الزمان وكل زمان..






زفة قلب القلوب


يدخل مجسم على شكل قلب حب احمر ويكون له عجلات من تحت لتحريكة 

وتكون 2من الفلبينيات ويكون لبسهم لونة احمر سادة يدفعوا القلب حتى يوصلونه الى منتصف القاعة وبعدين يفتح القلب من النص يكون له مثل الباب وتخرج العروس ووويكون مثبت على الاطراف جهاز دخان لكي تخرج العروس من القلب وبعد 
مايختفى الدخان تتمشى العروس وينثر على العروس قصاصات من الاورق الاحمر والابيض والذهبى على شكل قلوب صغيرة الى الكوش ويكون على الاطراف الممر قلوب متناثرة بلونين الابيض والاحمر وتكون الكوش لونها ابيض والمراسى لونهم 
احمر على شكل قلب وتكون كيكة الزفاف على شكل قلوب كبيرة جد وتكون عدد ادوارها من خمس ادوار الى عشرة 






الزفة الاسطورية 

ممكن العروسة تدخل قاعة الفرح في هودج يحمله أربع نساء كانها ملكة من ملكات ألف ليلة وليلة الفكرة هذهأكثر من رائعة 
وبعدين ترتدي اخوات او وصيفات العروسة زي موحد يكون مثل ملابس الجواري في العصور القديمة.

- أثناء تقطيع كيك الزفاف يمسك كل من العريس و العروسة حمامة بيضاء و يطيروهم . تصلح هذه الفكرة للافراح التي تكون في الهواء الطلق.
وتدخل العروس وتفرش الارضيات بسجاد الاحمر الرسمى وتكون شكل الكوشة على شكل قلعة صغيرة 

- و لاكمال الجو الأسطوري تكون دعوة الفرح مصنوعة من ورق البردي ( او الجلد ان توفر) و تكون صيغة الدعوة كأنها دعوة ملكية..

لن ينسى ابدا ضيوفكم هذا الزفاف الأسطوري

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

سيارة الزفة

أهم شي واحلى شي بعد حفلة الزواج ..وحلو ان المصورة تصورها وتصور العروس كيف تركبها ( اذا كانت الصالة مسكره على الكراج حقها  او اذا العروس ماتتحجب هههههههههه ) 

المهم في ناس تحب تكون السياره احلى وافخم نوع فيقوموا يتأجروا من محلات التاجير
ومن وجهة نظري أحب السيارات الطوال .. الي كأنهم حق ال VIP ..
وحلو انها تتزين اما بالورد او بأشياء ثانيه  واعتقد انها من مهمات الزوج اذا كان بيدخل الصالة هههههههههه ومن مهمات الزوجه اذا ماكان بيدخل لانها بترجع فيها لحالها ...



مثال لبعض السيارات :








وبالنسبة لمحلات التزيين:
كل محلات الورود الي في الدنيا 
ومحلات الكوش بعد ...


يتبـــــــــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرحبا ...

بعض الجلابيات للعروسات القمارة 
سواء كانت للمبارك او الجلوات أو الحنا 










إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.













إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.







إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.











إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.












بعض المحلات :
" درة العرايس " بمجمع الزهراء 
اليشمك 
السعفة 
نعومي عنده جلابيات 
في محل الظاهر اسمة توايلة  
وفي في مارينا مول محلات جلابيات واااااااااااجد
وفي الراشد محل اسمة شالكي جلابياته حليوه مره 

وغيرهم من المحلات .......

وفي ناس تسوي تفصيل ومحلات الاقمشه محذوفه في كل مكان ... مثل المارينا مول والخبر مول وغيرهم
وناس تتأجر 

ويتبـــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

بعض افكار البطاقات الجديده عجبوني .. وقلت احطها لكم :
إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.



إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

يتبـــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

العباية شي مهم .. بعض موديلات للعبايات 




















[IMG]http://rooose2004.***********/SA-aba-32%5B1%5D.jpg[/IMG]








بعض المحلات : 
الزاير
الصالح
السعفه
الاختيار الافضل وفيه الاول 
الزي التراثي 
بو كنان
فاشن توب 
توايلا
بو حليقه
الحسناء


محلات العبايات وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااجد وفي كل مكان تحصلوا محل يعني مابتحتاروا ابدا ان شاء الله

----------


## Malamh Cute

المشامر ...








وطبعاً الا عنده أي اضافه يضيف ع شان الكل يستفيد والباقي ان شاء الله وقت 

الايمديني أكمله أتمنى أشوف ردودكم العثل ...

   كــــروووزهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

هذي الخطوات باختصار ونجي الحين للتفاصيل

أولا : ثيم الخريف

الفستان 
الأفضل يكون من درجات ألوان الخريف (البرتقالي- الأحمر- الأصفر- البني المحمر- الأصفر المحروق)
ولقيت لك هذي الثياب من أكثر من مصمم وممكن تلقون أكثر أذا دخلتوا هالمواقع:











المكياج
طبعا لازم يكون بألوان نارية تبرز جمالك وحاولي ماتخلين الكوفيرة تقنعك بالبرونزي 
لان اهل زوجك اول مرة يشوفونك ولازم يشوفون لونك الأصلي عشان مو اذا رجعوا للبيت يقولون عروسنا احترقت




ديكور مدخل المجلس او مدخل البيت
بما أن الثيم هو الخريف فبيكون المدخل عبارة عن شجرة ماعليها أوراق ولونها بني محروق
ممكن تشترينها من محلات تجهيزات الحدائق أو محلات التحف
وممكن تلقين بشارع السويلم جذوع شجر بس مو كبيرة مرة تقدرين تركبينها على بعض
وممكن تلقين بأسواق بن دايل

ممكن بدل جذع الشجرة أنك تجيبين أوراق شجر البرتقاليه من اي محل ابو ريالين أو محلات تجهيز الحدائق وتسونها مثل الستاير على المدخل



ديكور مكان جلوسك داخل المجلس

بالاول لازم تنتبهين أن يكون المكان اللي بتجلسين عليه كرسي منفصل عن باقي كنبات المجلس
على ظهر الكرسي تحطين جذوع شجر بنية ترتفع لأعلى وتكون اعلى من راسك اذا جلستي عليه
ومن هذي الأوراق تحطين سلاسل كرستال وتمددين كشافين صغار تعطي اضاءة عليك وانتي وسط الكوشة.


ديكور غرفة الأكل
على طاولة البوفيه تحطين الاضواء الصغيرة البرتقاليه اللي مثل السلسة وتنور كل لمبة بالتسلسل بعد اللي قبلها
أما طاولات المعازيم فتفين المناديل بحبل خوص بني مفكوك عشان يصير مثل الأعشاب اليابسه
ويكون اللون حق الطاولات برتقالي


هدايا المعازيم
وممكن أنك تعلقين أغصان شجر قريب من الجدار وعلى كل غصن تحطين الهدية مربوطة بشريطة عليه
وهذي الهدايا تنفع لهذا الثيم







اضافات :
ممكن كتاب التوقيع والقلم الخاص فيه






يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو خيتوووو والله الموضوع كله على بعضه
روعه وننتظر التكمله لأني إن شاء الله على وجه زواج وبصراحه موضوع فادني بالمره 
خيتوووو ويوفقش ربي في إمتحاناتش يارب
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

ثانيا: حديقة الزهور
هذا الثيم احسه مكلف أكثر من اي ثيم لانك راح تستخدمين الورد الطبيعي اللي اسعاره شوي مرتفعه بسبب بيئتنا الصحراوية  


الفستان
ممكن تختارين من هذي الموديلات
















المكياج
افضل الألوان لهذا الثيم الأخضر مع اي لون قوي مثل الأحمر ، العنابي، البنفسجي
ويعتمد هذا على لون الورود اللي بتستخدمينها




ديكور مدخل المجلس (مدخل البيت)
فيه أعمدة ثلاثية ممكن تحطين اثنين على المدخل وقوف كل واحد فيهم كره من الورد
هذي صورة لها على طاولة اكل بس احسها تناسب للمدخل اكثر بسبب طولها





وممكن تحطين مجموعة من الأغصان البنية وتحطين عليها ورود حمرا او بلون قوي
شفتها مرة بمدخل البيت وكانت اكثر من رائعة




ديكور مكان جلوسك
راح تحطين أريكة وخلفها ساتر شبك وعليه دبايات من الأوراق والورود عشان يكون شكلك :انك جالسة وسط الحديقة
وطبعا ماتنسين تحطين الثيل أسفل الكرسي



ديكور غرفة الأكل
على طاولات الأكل بتضعين طبقة من الدنتيل المطرز بأكثر من لون وجميعها زاهية
ومناديل الطاولة ملفوفة بخاتم من الورد
وتضعين على الطاولة باقة ورد صغيرة الحجم
اما طاولة البوفيه فتنثرين عليها كرستالات كبيرة فيها كمية من الماء بالاضافة الى كمية ملونة من بتلات الأزهار

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

>>>> يتبع <<<<

----------


## Malamh Cute

هدايا المعاازيم 


إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.



إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.













وممكن دفتر التوقيع والقلم بهالشكل






يتبـــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

تغطية منقولة لمعرض العروس دبي :

 إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.
مكياج عايشه البلوشي من البحرين
إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

الورد طبيعي 

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.



إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.



إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

ٌاقسام المعرض
محلات مجوهرات
صالونات
مراكز العناية بالجسم
محلات الملابس بأنواعها
محلات حقائب واكسسوار
محلات كوش وزينة الأعراس
محلات للتصوير
محلات أقمشة وأحذية
ومحلات ورد وعطور
ومحلات للمعرس 

وفيه محلات من الكويت والبحرين ولبنان وغيره < سمعت في الاخبار 

يتبـــــــــــــــــ ع

----------


## Malamh Cute

يتبــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute

هذي بعض تصاميم الدبل :

 







إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.



المخدات الي يحطو عليها الدبل :

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.




يتبــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute

هذي صور للجلوات او الحنة































يتبــــــــــــــــــــ‘ع

----------


## Malamh Cute

*كيف تخططين لحفلة عرسك في عشر نقاط؟ 



قبل أن تختاري وتقرري ما تريدين تنفيذه في حفلة عرسك، لا بد من وضع ميزانية تتناسب مع إمكانياتك المادية، ولا تنسي إضافة 15% على المبلغ المرصود للاحتفال. لأن المصروفات ستزيد في النهاية. وهناك بعض الخطوات التي تمكنك أن تأخذي بها لضمان حفل رائع لا ينسى. 

أولا: تحديد الوقت والمكان:
اختاري دائما الفترة الزمنية التي لا يكون فيها حجوزات كثيرة للاعراس مثل بعض شهور الصيف، وكذلك فترات الاعياد، حيث يكون هناك ضغط كبير، وبالتالي ارتفاع هائل في الأسعار. أما المكان الذي سيقام فيه الاحتفال، فهذا يعتمد على الميزانية، عدد المعازيم، الطقس، إذا كان الحفل سيقام في الهواء الطلق، فإذا كان الطقس جميلا والجو مناسبا فنحن ننصح بإقامة احتفال خارجي بالقرب من حمام السباحة، في حديقة منزل أو فيلا أو فندق، أو غيرها من الاماكن المفتوحة... وهذا يضفي على الحفل جوا رومانسيا بالإضافة إلى أنه يكون حفلا غير تقليدي. 

ثانيا: مطبوعات الحفل
يجب أن يتم اختيار الألوان التي ستستخدم في حفل العرس، وإذا تم الالتزام بلوحة ألوان الرسم لجميع المطبوعات الخاصة بالحفل، سيظهر حفل العريس بشكل أكثر تنظيما وترتيبا، وعند اختيارك للون محدد للمطبوعات ابدئي باختيار دعوات العرس، خريطة مكان الحفل- إن وجد – قائمة الطعام في حال عدم اختيار بوفيه مفتوح، أغيرها من المطبوعات. 

ثالثا: التخطيط
إذا استعنت بمساعد متخصص في تنظيم حفل أعراس، سيوفر الكثير من الجهد والمال، من خلال اتخاذ القرارات والاختيارات المناسبة أثناء التعامل مع كل الأطراف التي ستتعاملين معها في تنظيم الحفل، في النهاية الاستعانة بمخطط ومختص في تنظيم الحفل ستكلفك 8% من الميزانية المرصودة، وفي المقابل ستوفرين نحو 15-20 % من المصروفات الكمالية في الحفل. 

رابعا: الأزهار
اختاري مجموعة من الأزهار الرخيصة الثمن، واطلبي من محل الأزهار ترتيبها بشكل أنيق وجميل، وستعطي مظهرا بأنها عالية الثمن، وهناك الكثير من الأفكارالتي يمكن لمنسق الزهور تنفيذها وبأرخص الأسعار، وفي النهاية يتوقف كل هذا على الذوق... ولابد أن تتناسق الزهور مع بعضها البعض في الترتيب سواء الخاصة بالقاعة، العروس، الطاولات، والكوشة، ويفضل أن تكون في موسمها... وإذا كنت تريدين استبدال لشموع يالأزهار فهناك أشكال كثيرة ومختلفة لشموع مميزة وبألوان عديدة.

خامسا: الأجواء الخاصة بالحفل 
لإقامة حفل عرس مختلف ومميز، لابد أن تختاري له طابعا خاصا سواء أكان كلاسيكيا تقليديا، أو بابتكار أفكار غربية، فمثلا يمكنك إقامة حقل على الطريقة الفولكورية مع توفير الامكانات اللازمة لانجاح هذه الافكار،وهناك الحفلة التنكرية، أما بالنسبة لأجواء القاعة فلا مانع مع تزيينها بأنواع مختلفة من النباتات التي لها شكل مميز، كذلك بعض الأشجار الجميلة. 

وبشكل عام تكون الأماكن الصغيرة التي يقام بها الحفل أكثر سهولة في تزيينها من الأماكن أو المساحات الكبيرة، وبالنسبة للإضاءات داخل القاعة أو في الأماكن الخارجية، فهي تعتمد على مساحة المكان، البرنامج الموضوع للحفل وغيره من العوامل الأخرى. الإضاءة هي أسهل ما يمكن التلاعب به وتغييره كما نشاء أثناء حفل العرس. 

سادسا: الديكورات الخاصة بالطاولات
أجمع مصممو الديكور على أن اختيار شئ واحد فقط لتزيين الطاولات يظهرها بشكل أكثر أناقة وبساطة.. فمثلا وضع المفارش البيضاء على الطاولة يجعلها تتناسق مع جميع الألوان الموجودة في القاعة، ومع اختيار حجم الطاولات المستديرة صغير نسبيا، سيوفر عليك الكثير من الديكورات ، ومن الأفكار الجديدة والغربية التي يمكن أن تنفذ في الحفل، وضع مجموعة من حبات الشيكولاتة مطبوع عليها اسم كل مدعو حسب الطاولة كديكور للطاولة.. يبقى دور الموسيقى والتي تعتمد على الميزانية، يمكن إحياء الحفل ببعض المطربين أو حتى الاستعانة بـــDJ بحيث يكون هناك شخص مسؤول عن وضع الأغاني المتفق عليها، وبشكل يتماشى مع برنامج الحفل. 

سابعا: الطعام والمشروبات
بالنسبة للطعام، البوفيه المفتوح هو الأكثر طلبا حتى يرضى جميع الأذواق، يمكنك اختيار تشكيلة واسعة من الطعام المنوع، وتحديد أنواع الطعام تعتمد على الميزانية المحددة، فمثلا كلما كان البوفيه مليئا بالمأكولات البحرية، والخضار والفواكه التي تقدم في غير موسمها، كلما ارتفع سعر قائمة الطعام.. أما العصائر فمنها الطازج، وأيضا المعلبات، وهذا ايضا يعتمد على الميزانية.

ثامنا: كيكة العرس
بدلا من اختيار كيكة العرس التقليدية، يمكنك استبدالها بمجموعة من كيك الكاسات Cup Cake الفخم المغطى بالحلوى الثلجية وبعض الفواكه الغنية، هي فكرة غير متداولة ويتقرحها الخبراء في تنظيم الأعراس، وأيضا يمكن استخدامها لتزيين الطاولات بدلا من الزهور أو الشموع. 

تاسعا: المواصلات
بدلا من استخدام الليموزين أو تأجير سيارة مزينة لنقل العروسين، يمكن تزيين السيارة الخاصة بالعريس أو العروس بشكل لافت وأنيق واستخدامها للتنقل ما بين المنزل ومكان الحفل. 

عاشرا: التصوير
لابد من استخدام مصور محترف لأخذ لقطات لليلة العمر بشكل جيد، فتصوير حفل العرس يمكن أن نقول إنه الأهم، لأنه مع الصور تبقى هذه الليلة معنا لآخر لحظة من العمر، وهذا يطابق أهمية التصوير بكاميرا الفيديو أيضا، فهي لا تقل أهمية عن كاميرا التصوير.

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.



إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.





إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute

رسمات للعيون



وهنا ألوان روووووووووووووووج

----------


## Malamh Cute

Click this bar to view the full image.

----------


## Malamh Cute

وبس هذا اليوم الاحطيته وان شاء الله أي وقت يمدي أكمل  بس أمب أشوف ردودكم العثل 


                            وان شاء الله أشوف كل البنوتات عروسات  (@^_^@)

كـــــــروووزهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرحباا هذا تكملة صور فسااتين بث ماشفت ردود عثل بث عروستنا الأموورهـ العثل

دنيا الاحلام أتمنى أشوف ردود  :amuse:  وتفضلو الصور ...




















يتبــــــــــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute

يتبــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute

__________________

----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute

__________________

----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute

[IMG]http://img527.**************/img527/2017/w2nx0.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img510.**************/img510/4038/w3dj7.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img359.**************/img359/869/w5ml3.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://img409.**************/img409/2651/011lw0.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img338.**************/img338/4582/2201091ad8.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرهـ نعوومين بس مو لعروس

----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## Malamh Cute

طبــــــعاً في فساتين باقي بس نغير شوي بأطقم لازوري ،خواتم ...





































يتبــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Malamh Cute

يتبــــــــــــــع اكسسوارات العروسات الأمورات

----------


## Malamh Cute

*** ساعات *** *








وأي بنووته عثل عندها أي اضافه تضيف ع شان الكل يستفيد ولاتنسو الاماتنب 

جوالات الكاميرا يدخلو العرس تحجز ليها ناس ع شان التفتيش وامب أشووف ردود عثل ..

   كــــروووزهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبــــــــــــاااح الخيـــــــــــر

طبــــــــــعاً العروسات الأمورات من الأشياء الابيستخدموها الفواحاات والعطور والبخور

بالنسبهـ ليي أنصح زهور الريف يخلي المكان مرهـ حركاات ومن الفواحات الاأستخدمتهم

ومرهـ عجبووني < طبعاً الناس أذوااق يعني اذا رحتو جربوهم :

   زهور الريف ، الريف <غير ترى  :bigsmile:  ،مايا وهذا الاأتذكرهم ... :toung: 

      وامم جبت ليكم كم صورة عطور للعروسات الأمورات  :noworry: 






























يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــع شنط لأحلى عروساات أموراات ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

الشنــــــــــــط للعروثات الأموورات العثل  :toung: 


 


 


 


 


 

 


 



 



 



 
 


 



 


 


 
امم هذا وباقي فيه تكمله بس مو كأنهـ سويت مليوون  
صفحهـ مافي ولارد والا أني غلطاانه  :closedeyes: 

كـــــــــروووزهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرحباا شفت كم صوررهـ مكياج وجبتها ان شاء الله تعجبكمم وأشوف رد  :sad2: 







 
 

يتبـــــــــــــــع ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

شفت مجموعة المكياج ونقلتها ليكم 
*اول شي للشفايف واسمه sugar sugar* 
*وفي منه الوان*




*وهذا شكله على الشفايف* 






*النوع الثاني واسمه midnight*







*وهذا شكله على الشفايف* 







*وهذا ظل العيون*











*وهذا كحل وهو بودره واسمه bedroom*











*وهذي المسكره lash jewels* 
*وفي منها الوان*











*هذا البلاشر pinch me*
*على شكل جل والوانه حلوة* 










وبث امب ردود عثـــــــــل 

 :rolleyes: 
كــــــروووزهـ

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

والله كلهم روعه يجننوا كروزه
ان جيتي للتنظيم او كروت العرس
او الفساتين الي دار راسي وفي
مليون واحد عجبني والعطور والزهور
والكوش
ويش اقول كل شي حليوووو
يعطيش ربي الف عافية حبيبتي 
ومشكوره على الجهود الي تقومي بها
مع مذاكرتش ياعمري انتي
والله يوفقش في إمتحاناتش 
يارب..

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو والله يعطيك العافيه 
مجهود رااائع وكبير 
كل الشكر لك 
والله يوفقك دنيا واخره 
وانشالله انشوفش احلى العرااايس 
تحيااااتي وتمنيااااتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## وردة عشق

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة عالموضوع الكامل المتكامل بصراحة ماشاء الله عليك ما خليتي شي كل شي جبتيه الكروت والورد والفساتين والملابس انشالله ينفعني لين تزوجت والطاولات كل شي عجبني وكل شي رائع وذووووووق تسلمين عالمجهود الرائع والكبير 
الله يعطيك الف الف عافية 
وتسلم يمناكِ وعساج عالقوة وانشالله نشوفج عرووووس 
تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

مسااء وصبااح الورد 

اليوم جبت شنط من Gucci عجبووني ونقلتهم ممكن تستفيد منها الأموورهـ العرووثه

\\
\













  وبث ان شاء الله عجبووكم ياامورات وأشوف ردودكم العثل ...


  كــــــــروووزهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

ان شاء الله بعد الأختبارات ارد عليكم بس نقطه وحده حبيت اوضحها للأخ همسات 

ماحطيت الأرقام ع شان ان أكون مو ملتزمه بالقوانين لا حطيتهم لأن بنات يحتاجوهم 

في تجهيزهم وكانت أرقاام عامه (بس حبيت أوضح لش وشكراً ... :sad2: 

وجبت ليكم هالكوشات تفضلو










كــــــــروووزهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

سوري خطأ املائي (الأخـــــــــــــــــــــت الأمووورهـ هموووسهـ )


  :rolleyes:   :walla: 

 
 :rocket:  أمب ردود بقية الأموراات عشان اتشجع وأكمل الموضوع بعد 

الأختبارات وشكراً للأمورات العثل الاردو والا بيردو والامابيردو  :toung: 

   كـــــــروووزهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

> والله كلهم روعه يجننوا كروزه
> ان جيتي للتنظيم او كروت العرس
> او الفساتين الي دار راسي وفي
> مليون واحد عجبني والعطور والزهور
> والكوش
> ويش اقول كل شي حليوووو
> يعطيش ربي الف عافية حبيبتي 
> ومشكوره على الجهود الي تقومي بها
> مع مذاكرتش ياعمري انتي
> ...



 
يسلمووو عروستنا الأموورهـ ع الطلهـ الحلووهـ ياقمر

 :rolleyes: 
  كـــــرووزهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلمو والله يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> مجهود رااائع وكبير 
> كل الشكر لك 
> والله يوفقك دنيا واخره 
> وانشالله انشوفش احلى العرااايس 
> تحيااااتي وتمنيااااتي لك بالتوفيق



 
     يسلموو همووسهـ نورتيـ ياقمر

كـــــرووزهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة عالموضوع الكامل المتكامل بصراحة ماشاء الله عليك ما خليتي شي كل شي جبتيه الكروت والورد والفساتين والملابس انشالله ينفعني لين تزوجت والطاولات كل شي عجبني وكل شي رائع وذووووووق تسلمين عالمجهود الرائع والكبير 
> 
> الله يعطيك الف الف عافية 
> وتسلم يمناكِ وعساج عالقوة وانشالله نشوفج عرووووس 
> 
> تحياتي



 
يسلموو وردة عشق ع الطلهـ الحلوهـ نورتي وان شاء الله نشووفش أحلى عرووسهـ

 

كـــــروووزهـ

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو حبيبتي يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلمو حبيبتي يعطيج الف عافيه



 
تسلمي ياقمر عالطله الحــــــــــــلوووهـ نورتيـ ياقمر 

كروزهـ

----------

